# Drums to Rotors?



## Chris.andersen (Dec 16, 2011)

Good morning,

I have a 97 Jetta GL and am wanting to change the rear drums to discs. Anybody have any ideas how to do this? What parts do I need, where should I get them and how difficult is it?

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Chris


----------



## OddJobb (Nov 6, 2004)

Tons of info on this topic in the MKIII forum.


----------



## sk8too (Dec 23, 2004)

easiest way to do it
http://www.mjmautohaus.com/catalog/...n_Drillled_and_Slotted_Rotors&products_id=972

Then buy a bentley manual and have at it


----------



## unknowable (Apr 10, 2011)

sk8too said:


> easiest way to do it
> http://www.mjmautohaus.com/catalog/...n_Drillled_and_Slotted_Rotors&products_id=972
> 
> Then buy a bentley manual and have at it


ACTUALLY..... 

To each his own. You can go the route above, OR you can go to a local junk-yard and pull the whole rear axle beam from a GLX or GT or even a GL that happened to have disc brakes. Just make sure that you match the brake system to your current car. If you dont have ABS, an axle beam from 93-95 would work.

I picked up a whole rear axle with disc brakes for about $60 and just swapped it myself. Just make sure you dont damage the proportioning valve for your brake lines. It's attached to the axle beam.


----------



## Blk95VR6 (Nov 9, 2000)

If you want to do this yourself, make sure you have a suitable donor. You'll need the following items off the donor car:

1. Stub axles
2. Rotors
3. Carriers
4. Calipers
5. Brake Pads
6. Hard lines (unless you are really good with brake cutting and flaring tools, to include bending lines)
7. Proportioning valve (they make them different for drum and disc for a reason)
8. "New" wheel bearings (I personally wouldn't use any old bearings, but that's just me)

Remove all the drum items down to the stub (you do not have to remove the rear beam), then bolt on the disc items. Spray PB Blaster (or something similar) in the bolts of the proportioning valve so it'll come off easily. Install proportioning valve and hard lines (if you swapped them over, as they're different lengths from drum to disc), hook them up to the proportioning valve, install the remainder of the disc items, connect lines, bleed the system, and enjoy. Sounds simple, but do your homework before you start this, as it's a huge safety item, and you don't want to compromise it in any way...


Mike


----------

